
BookTour.com: Chris Anderson's new startup - danielha
http://mashable.com/2007/05/27/booktour/
======
bootload
_'... Some say that the bubble is fully inflated once journalists start
launching startups. ...'_

I wish _journo's_ would do some basic fact checking (still requires
verification though). Clearly from his about page _'... background is in
science, starting with studying physics and doing research at Los Alamos and
culminating in six years at the two leading scientific journals, Nature &
Science...'_ ~<http://www.longtail.com/about.html>

